# My progress



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I am making good gains... I could probably lean out abit


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

2 years ago


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah soem good gains there mate


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Your coming along fine, I wouldn't get too hooked up on being leaner if your trying to grow, just don't get fatter along with the added muscle.

Many people make the mistake of "bulking" which really means getting fatter and thinking they are getting bigger but not adding much muscle. Keep going as you are.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Solid and thanks Extreme for the advice.

I am now up to 93 ish kg, 511. I will keep pushing at er


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is me from the summer so it will be 6 mo difference... dont mind the swim wear...


----------



## nilton (Nov 16, 2008)

good gains there mate


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

My newest pics

Bulking up


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

for some reason you look much better bulked matey..

looking good


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Did you notice that my shoulder is no longer "wonky" as you put it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now you mention it..yes i can..

we gotta talk about my wonky one mate..


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

It was a tight posterior shoulder capsule and lats

ya, message me (though it is very difficult not to be able to do an assessment 1:1)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking well mate, keep it up


----------



## AceOfSpadez (May 6, 2010)

awesome progress


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

new Pics taken today

weight 94 kg


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

coming on well mate, keep it up


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

well done matey looking good canada:clap2:


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Wahoo 100 kg hit and fairly lean! pics to follow


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Today's pictures


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

biggest diff so far dude!


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Great progress photos. You look great.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

New Pics...

Been cutting last few months for summer and this is the result...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking very ripped mate. Whats next for you then?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice one mate, well impressed with your gains. Good work!


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks! Going to keep things as is for the summer and then start bulking in September but can only bulk for 4 months.. as I am going to South Americ ia for 3 months in January... Dont know how that will work out with training but looking forward to it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah great gains there mate, interesting to see the changes over a fairly long period.

How long you been training in total?


----------



## rac7d (Sep 20, 2011)

incredible size man how long have you been at it?


----------

